# Any Possibility?



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey, guys!

Yesterday I was letting my adult, _male _rat free range around my room. My sister decided she would open the female cage without asking me first. By the time she told me, Skye had just dashed underneath my heavy bookshelf. We heard squealing and realized Dip was underneath, too, but by the time we pushed aside the bookshelf at least a minute had passed by. 

None of the rats appeared to be hurt . . . but is there any chance babies could be on the way? She's only 5 months old, but with rats I'm guessing it's still possible.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Females can become able to get pregnant as young as 5 to 6 weeks old. From my understanding, many breeders may start breeding a female at the age of 4 to 5 months. It sounds like they were together long enough and your female is at a good age for breeding so it's possible that it happened. The gestation period is about 3 weeks.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

I'd prepare for a litter just in case.


----------



## blackjack (Feb 5, 2018)

I had an accident with mine at 12 weeks. It's more than possible, it's something you want to at least watch for. A minute is enough time. LOL I had one male whose back end would start thrusting before he even got to a female. He lost his cagemate to megacolon and I figured I'd let him play with the youngest girl for a few minutes, under strict supervision, until the day I could get him a new friend. Once I saw him close to her and already trying, it was an instant separation, before he could actually get a chance.


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

THanks, guys! I'll be watching her in case of a baby belly. If she is expecting, I should find out within a week or two.


----------

